# bumper installed



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

finally got the gas tank in and then was able to mount the rear bumper- as always heres the pics


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!
You gunna be able to get those back-up lights in there with it mounted to the car?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

if not just 6 bolts will let me drop it down


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looking good. are you running a pump inside the tank.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

no -the tank has been sumped and I will run an external inline fuel pump


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im sure im missing something obvious, but why do you have to add the sump with FI


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

good question-and i really do not have an answer- I inherited this car (about 20% done)when my brother died- so I am not 100% on some of his intentions I think he was planing on putting some ridiculous boost system on it based solely on the Aermotive A1000 fuel pump set up that he had already purchased- which (with the sump set up ) is good for 1000 hp- but I am NOT that mechanically inclined so I am just keeping the tank with the sump ( since I already have it) and am going to sell the A1000 (to a friend with an 850 hp Chevelle)and get a smaller fuel pump


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i see this style tank for sale advertised for FI. i am planning on a late model engine swap in my car and just was wondering. im sure there is a good reason. sorry about your brother.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

He may have chosen that pump to feed the FI. Hopefully the return line is adequate too as the FI fuel systems return large amounts of fuel to the tank too. It's just a high pressure, high volume recirculating pump that lets the engine use what it wants and returns the rest to the tank. For good info on the engine fuel requirements, go to LS1.com Performance & Technical Information A friend in my Camaro club installed an LS1 in a 67 Camaro and found this site to be invaluable for getting it up and running properly.

Oh, and the bumper is beautiful along with the CF center panel....:cool Is the bumper the original, re-chromed, or new ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The sump makes an area in the tank to hold the gas next to the pick up under hard acceleration preventing fuel starvation. It's a good thing.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> The sump makes an area in the tank to hold the gas next to the pick up under hard acceleration preventing fuel starvation. It's a good thing.


 His sump is in the front and could starve under low fuel conditions...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> His sump is in the front and could starve under low fuel conditions...


If he had the 1000HP, I'd agree. 
We can't see how the sump is arranged inside the tank, it could reach halfway or more to the center of the tank too.......But any tank could starve with low fuel, so keep the tank full, you need the weight for traction anyway.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

first the bumper is a rechromed original :cheers thanks
the sump definitely creates a low spot in the tank where the fuel will sit- and i am not sure on the numbers but you would have to accelerate pretty hard to get the fuel to move out of the sump area- I do believe it is recommended for those high volume pumps to stop cavitation- but at this time it is a moot point- only about 350hp and Im not going to the strip to run her


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i just see the FI conversions always start with changes to the tank. i understand about the acceleration but carburated cars accelerate too. i guess there is more slashing going on with the return line and more suction. i agree, just dont run it low.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> i just see the FI conversions always start with changes to the tank. i understand about the acceleration but carburated cars accelerate too. i guess there is more slashing going on with the return line and more suction. i agree, just dont run it low.


Most conversions assume you are going to convert to an in-tank pump and that is why the whole thing is designed for a particular car. I don't know how well an external pump will work for his application. The pump is normally in the tank to keep it close to the fuel to prevent cavitation and to also cool it. They run at a fairly high pressure and that builds up heat. That could be why his brother had the huge pump, to be able to handle the job from the outside without premature failure.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks, that makes sense. i bet that big pump will do the trick for him. judging by his pics it looks like it will be a fine machine. i guess you can tell slashing should be splashing. :lol:


----------

